# Foundations with no SPF



## Sexy Sadie (Apr 16, 2009)

Helluen.

Have any of the consumer brands foundations without SPF/titan dioxyd?

edit: I am thinking og liquid foundation.


----------



## Lucy (Apr 16, 2009)

i think most of the mineral make ups are made without SPF, but i'm no expert!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Apr 16, 2009)

Originally Posted by *fingers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i think most of the mineral make ups are made without SPF, but i'm no expert! Thank you. 
(But I am thinking of liquid foundations.)


----------



## brunettie (Apr 18, 2009)

clinique superfit


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Apr 18, 2009)

Thamk you


----------



## Asha* (Apr 20, 2009)

That new one from Maybelline, liquid mousse...

Most mineral foundation do have spf (titanium dioxide, zinc oxide).


----------



## laurie_lu (Apr 20, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Asha** /img/forum/go_quote.gif Most mineral foundation do have spf (titanium dioxide, zinc oxide). Very true. Those are the two main ingredients in mineral makeup.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Apr 20, 2009)

Too bad.


----------



## Andi (Apr 20, 2009)

IÂ´m sure there are a lot of liquid foundations that donÂ´t have an SPF...I canÂ´t think of any, but IÂ´d say itÂ´s mostly drugstore foundations that donÂ´t contain SPF


----------



## magneticheart (Apr 20, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif IÂ´m sure there are a lot of liquid foundations that donÂ´t have an SPF...I canÂ´t think of any, but IÂ´d say itÂ´s mostly drugstore foundations that donÂ´t contain SPF Yeah that's what I think too, I'm not an expert on liquid foundations but when it comes to drugstore foundations I'd think that the majority are without SPF.


----------



## laurie_lu (Apr 21, 2009)

If regular foundation has titanium dioxide or zinc oxide is in the ingredient list, then it contains sunscreen. Most products either department store or drugstore contain these two ingredients. I don't think I've ever seen foundations without it. That's what gives the foundation its opaqueness. It just depends on how much of it is in the products.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Apr 21, 2009)

i know bobbi brown sells liquid foundations with out spf


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 21, 2009)

Yea, you have to look at each brand. Alot of them do have some line of foundations without SPF because ppl need them for print work and that ashy hue is a pain. So I would look at the brands I'm interested in for those lines without sunscreen.


----------



## Lyndebe (Apr 30, 2009)

Clinique Perfectly Real


----------



## paintednightsky (Apr 30, 2009)

Rimmel foundation doesn't have SPF in it (I like their 16 hour and stay matte formula).

And I wanted to say all MMU has SPF regardless of whether it says so or not.

Wanted to add Revlon and Loreal foundations do have SPF and I think a lot of drugstore foundations actually DO have SPF from my experience.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (May 8, 2009)

This is going to be difficult.


----------



## Annelle (May 8, 2009)

is there any reason you're specifically looking to not get sun protection? I've seen people request for SPF...or people like me who don't really care if it has it or not (my lotion has it anyway).

But "SPF" itself just stands for "Sun Protection Factor" which basically means you've put something to cover your skin to protect you from the UVB rays from the sun. Even a t-shirt has "SPF" technically, since having a t-shirt on will help protect you from getting burnt in the sun moreso than being naked in the sun. Things will advertise their levels of SPF because they know people want specific levels or higher levels. But I don't think I've heard of anything specifically advertising that it absolutely doesn't contain SPF (whether they advertise it or not).

I would think that almost anything you put on your skin that stays on your skin (doesn't get fully absorbed) will have a little bit of sun protection in it, just purely because you're putting something on your skin.

edit: I just noticed you also specifically listed titanium dioxide. Might be more reasonable to look for makeup that doesn't have titanium dioxide than "zero spf" since...I don't know if that's even possible technically. There are a variety of ingredients that are used in makeup, it'll be easier to find one that's missing a single ingredient than it is to be missing a general opaqueness factor to the sun. Good luck on this though, I use mineral foundations which generally do have titanium dioxide in them, so I'm unfamiliar with the ingredients in other brands.


----------



## patrica (May 9, 2009)

Try using one of the mineral based foundations from ranges like I.D. Bare Escentuals, Glo Minerals or Jane Iredale. They still provide SPF protection but without the chemicals and there are both powder and liquid foundation formulations in all these ranges. Again I'm not an expert.


----------



## candygalore (May 9, 2009)

Mua use no spf foundations for wedding makeup or when pictures are taking the bride can look oily if im not mistaking. But im interested as well for a foundation with no spf i think moustirizers are enough like my moustirizer from ambi has spf 30 specially made for people of color.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (May 9, 2009)

i need this for a photo job I am going to do.


----------



## HairEgo (May 9, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Sexy Sadie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i need this for a photo job I am going to do. Do you mean a photo shoot? I'm not sure I understand why it matters if there is SPF in the foundation or not....


----------



## Sexy Sadie (May 12, 2009)

Photo shoot, yes.


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 12, 2009)

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Do you mean a photo shoot? I'm not sure I understand why it matters if there is SPF in the foundation or not.... Titanium Dioxide (used for SPF in foundations) reflects light, making the face look lighter than the rest of the body in flash photography.


----------



## Nekita Clark (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd love to find makeup without SPF. I don't like the "white-out" look of most liquid or powder makeups with the SPFs in it. It doesn't help with my dark complexion as well. Also, I have a customer who is allergic to T.oxide and needs something without it. Why would I need double duty when my moisturizer has SPF already?


----------



## kerasaki (Feb 14, 2012)

I think MUFE HD foundation has no SPF.


----------



## Nekita Clark (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd love to find makeup without SPF. I don't like the "white-out" look of most liquid or powder makeups with the SPFs in it. It doesn't help with my dark complexion as well. Also, I have a customer who is allergic to T.oxide and needs something without it. Why would I need double duty when my moisturizer has SPF already?


----------



## AliciaMLay (Feb 16, 2012)

CARGO foundation does not have SPF, and they have an amazing shade range for darker complexions. I can always match my clients with this brand, it rocks. Their blu-ray powder also does not have SPF. It's at Ulta, but not all locations carry their full shade range. If you have a Macy's with their Impulse Beauty section, definitely try there. They carry the full range!


----------



## Diana Schwartz (Aug 25, 2012)

Some Cargo does have spf just check the ingrediants...look for titanium dioxide and zinc oxide....but FACE ATELIER from Canada is what most photogs prefer.....otherwise the photo subject l looks washed out because of the light reflecting properties


----------



## Raquiyah Kelly (Nov 13, 2013)

Mary Kay foundations don't have spf


----------



## KSKatie (Nov 29, 2013)

Whatever they add to moisturizers and foundation to be able to say it has sun protection factor of a certain number, I am sensitive to it.  If I touch my face and then rub my eyes, they will burn for hours and I have also noticed my eyes become puffy when I use a product that specifies SPF on the package.  I am looking for a tinted moisturizer without any added SPF.


----------



## Keyanna Radford (Feb 22, 2014)

I would really just like to know because I recently found out that I am allergic to SPF products... some have different effects on me like if I use a product with SPF 15 instead of SPF30 I won't break out in hives but for the most part whenever I use any of them I feel like my face is on fire!


----------

